# Blank sheet, dream smoker



## okjsmoker (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok so what if you had a completely blank sheet of paper and wanted to design your own smoker, what features would you build into it?

I smoke on an Oklahoma Joe horizontal offset, mostly wood, but it also has a propane log starter that comes in handy. But... I am quickly outgrowing the thing and feel I need more space. 

I will eventually end up building the thing, since I have the equipment and enjoy working with steel.


My dream smoker ideas...

Vertical design either square or rectangular and maybe 5 or 6 ft tall, and plenty wide with many racks that slide out so they can be re-arranged depending on what's smoking. (would like the ability to smoke at least a dozen racks of ribs at once and not have them stacked up or laying on each other.)

Keep the propane, seems to help get things going, also helps in keeping the temp steady.

Some kind of firebox on the bottom that would be easy to reload and clean out. 

With the firebox on the bottom, I will probably have to come up with a baffle of some sorts so Im not "cooking" directly over the fire.

Some kind of rack on the exterior that would come in handy for setting trays of meat on. I tried setting them on the patio table, but when I turn my back to load the smoker, the dog is learning to swipe my meat!!!

And plenty of temp gauges, not just one.

So, chime in with your ideas, lets hear what your dreams are.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 11, 2007)

Mine would be a horizontal with SFB and a propane starter, probably 6' to 7' long, reverse flow, sliding racks. This would be built on a trailer, equipped with wood and supplies storage, small generator, ample work table area, warmer and grill, and slide-out or swing-out sinks.

That's off the top of my head, I'm sure more will come along... 

Good thread!!


----------



## shellbellc (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah, what he said! Actually Phil, you're almost describing your lang with a few additions!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 11, 2007)

Ya' noticed that huh...?


----------



## homebrewru (Dec 11, 2007)

OKJ,

I have given this subject a lot of thought. I like my Bandera (vertical smoke chamber with offset firebox. It is more compact than the horizontal smokers, has more cooking space, and you can hang meat in it. I would build the firebox bigger and have an ash drawer in the bottom. I would deliver the smoke through a pipe elbow that goes into the bottom of the smoke chamber, which is shaped like an inverted pyramid. At the point where the chamber reaches its full width I would have a rack with ceramic briquettes or lava rock. Just above this would be a water pan. Cooking racks would follow and the top would pyramid into a chimney. Propane starter would be nice. And, since we're dreamin' here, the whole thing is stainless.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 11, 2007)

*I believe that I would make one simaler to what I saw at a comp in Stevensville MT this summer. It was a horizontail pit about 7 ft long, 3 ft diameter. The fire box was on the back side of the cook chamber, about a 20" pipe, full length of the smoker. It was mounted about 2/3 down the side. He had about 8, 4X6 in holes connecting the fire box to the cook chamber. He had a revolving rack for the food, about six shelves as I recall. Had it on an adjustable motor drive for revolution speed. Stacks on each end. Kenworth exhust stacks. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I was impressed. That may be my next project. (sorry about the spelling, don't have the spell checker yet)*


----------



## goat (Dec 11, 2007)

Check www.gatorpit.net and www.bbqpits.com and I think you will have lots of ideas.


----------



## chris_harper (Dec 12, 2007)

Here is something I drew up in MSPaint real quick like just now.Horizontal/vertical combo. Imagine the firebox on the right side. Just to the left is the horizontal part, then the vertical to the left of that. There would be a rack just under each thermometer. (You like my little thermos i drew up?) At the uppermost part of the vertical part, there is some hooks for hanging stuff. I would be able to pull out the racks in order to have more room for bigger hunks of meat. A pull out ABT rack would be sweet too. There would be a baffle in the horizontal part, where the heat/smoke enters from the firebox. The chimney is on top of the vertical part. Of course, this is what i would build, if I had the time, material, and the unlimited use of the equipment at work. 

My little bro has a smoker similar to this, but doesn't have the thermos (only has one, in the vertical door. It also has no baffle in the horizontal part.


----------



## wavector (Dec 12, 2007)

I thought about putting the firebox inline like that with adjustable dampers for heat ad smoke controll. Is your Brother able to get higher temps with no porblem? It's seems to me that offset may not be the best way to apply the heat generated from a firebox. I could be very wrong though.


----------



## chris_harper (Dec 12, 2007)

His smoker gets real hot, if he lets it. Whenever he buys a new one, some day, he is giving it to me. I forget what brand it is, but it is a nice one.


----------



## sonny (Dec 12, 2007)

I am thinking about building one about this size but I am thinking about using cement blocks for construction material.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Dec 12, 2007)

These two are inconflict with each other, but...

Versatile, and capable of some real high heat, but with ability to go low and slow: like a Big Green Egg.

Autoloader: like a Stumps.

Something that can be electronically controlled: like a BBQ Guru.

Since a BGE can go for 14 hours on one load, maybe an autoloader isn't necessary. Since a Guru can go on a BGE, maybe I just talked myself in to a BGE...


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 13, 2007)

I would like to build a reverse flow offset like what has been drafted on another thread around here somewhere.


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 13, 2007)

Get the Stumps......yeah, I am biased.

They will go as hot as you want them to......mine has been over 800 degrees before.  With the Gravity feed, 14 hours is nothing.  Guru........well the new Stumps come with the guru built right in.

Just stumping for the Stumps.


----------



## billybones (Dec 13, 2007)

I work for a medical equipment company and I've been eyeballing this stainless steel blanket warmer. It's little smaller than a normal fridge, has stainless grates with plenty of holes that slide out, and it has temperature guages already built into the control panel. All I would need to do is cut a hole in one side and attach an old firebox my friend has at his house. You could fit eight turkeys, 10 briskets, 20 slabs of ribs hung on hooks, etc, etc.


----------



## cman95 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Chris....something is wrong with my computer!!! It keeps wanting to send your drawing to My Documents. HA!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  That looks like a good design.


----------

